# Boundless Words: A Personal Blog



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> That’s what I was hinting at with the face haha


2intuitive4me


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I am the corruption, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


I would’ve preferred a rolling eyes emoji to react to this with.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

intranst said:


> I would’ve preferred a rolling eyes emoji to react to this with.


Take my villainess srsly!


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> 2intuitive4me


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

I was going to make a holiday dessert, but a dozen eggs were going for $7.42. I think I read something that there was an avian/bird flu or something. I don't know but that was so random and unexpected. Instead I decided to get some trail mix for the Arctic Blast and now I'm realizing that that was a poor decision as well. Who created the ratio for store-bought trail mix? Why is it like 50% mixed nuts, 40% raisins, and 10% chocolate? Whose idea was this? Who's enjoying raisins that much?! Just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

A book I would like to read: How to Stop Shut-Upping Without Becoming an Asshole. There has to be a sweet spot.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Guess I’m eating In-N-Out tonight.. whoops, sorry wrong blog.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

The last week of December is a special time. A time to reflect on the ups and downs of the previous year. Lessons learned. What's working and what's not. It's a time to look ahead to the future. Start planning how you would like your life to look moving forward. A season of great change and foreshadowing. I guess that's why so many people in relationships are considering leaving their partner or just taking a second lover in the new year.

On the other hand, some of us don't have any holiday hunks at all. Now what's up with that?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)




----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Guess I’m eating In-N-Out tonight.. whoops, sorry wrong blog.


Merry Christmas if you're celebrating! Did your folks leave? If so I hope you had the Home Alone party I told you lol.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

OrchidSugar said:


> Merry Christmas if you're celebrating! Did your folks leave? If so I hope you had the Home Alone party I told you lol.


I was raised Jewish so not celebrating, but I fux with Christmas lights. No home alone unfortunately but Merry Christmas to you


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

intranst said:


> I was raised Jewish so not celebrating, but I fux with Christmas lights. No home alone unfortunately but Merry Christmas to you


Oh snap. Looks like Hanukkah's almost over. I always do this: wish people "Happy Holidays," but only on December 25th lol. I'll just say "Enjoy the winter solstice!" ❄❄❄


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

OrchidSugar said:


> I was going to make a holiday dessert, but a dozen eggs were going for $7.42. I think I read something that there was an avian/bird flu or something. I don't know but that was so random and unexpected. Instead I decided to get some trail mix for the Arctic Blast and now I'm realizing that that was a poor decision as well. Who created the ratio for store-bought trail mix? Why is it like 50% mixed nuts, 40% raisins, and 10% chocolate? Whose idea was this? Who's enjoying raisins that much?! Just doesn't make much sense.


It’s a trick to put all the cheap crap in to save costs while charging u t similar to a bag full of nuts


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

_My neighbors trying to prepare for a good night's rest while I hit high notes singing along to old ass R&B soul music at 1 am. _









rip


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)




----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Am I dumb? Why am I still thinking about this foolishness? Another day another Ne spiral. Ne goes crazy and can't see which of the possibilities is most likely. Then starts going all doomsday worst case scenario. Me to my brain: reel it in with the paranoia.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Damn I feel like things have been stagnant for too long. I don’t know what the hell is going on anymore. I feel like a lobster in a pot of water. Things are just getting progressively warmer…

I am so overwhelmed with everything that I’ve opted to just lie down. People keep telling me to just keep going. How? Something is seriously wrong. It’s like you have to choose which thing you will allow to be broken.

Dear Orchid,
Would you like me to break:
A) Your heart
B) The bank
C) Your connections with other people 
D) Your spirit
- Life


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

It’s not like I haven’t been working. It’s just that it doesn’t amount to anything. I’m running on a wheel it feels like. 

And I’ve been doing more with so much less for a while now. The time I finally decided to not accept crumbs anymore and demand better life is like haha bitch you wish!


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

I hate to be all morose. I actually got compared to Shakespeare’s Hamlet. I didn’t take it as a compliment either. The man was paranoid, depressive, and couldn’t manage to survive the injustices of the world. I’m a little bit Hamlet, and a little bit Ophelia.

Not to glorify the act. Just saying a girl would gladly plunge herself in a floral pond for a while.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)




----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

OrchidSugar said:


> Have we merged together to reach our final form of superior INFP and now we’re sharing a blog lol


Lol yes we’ve done it, together we master the art of INFP-A.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@intranst and @OrchidSugar

Do you guys think ENFP is right for me, and also, what is the difference with INFP?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

😂😂😂
Now we are taking consultations. I’ll let the expert answer first


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

ENFP for sure. A vs T is explained on 16personalities.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Okay :3


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

intranst said:


> ENFP for sure. A vs T is explained on 16personalities.


What's A? the reason I asked was that some of the Socionics lot (back in the day) used to type me as ESFP/SEE

thoughts?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

intranst said:


> ENFP for sure. A vs T is explained on 16personalities.


And any noticeable difference between infp and enfp?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

One’s an extrovert, one’s an introvert. Or one matches well with INTJ and one matches well with ENTJ. Or one is a fairy and one is a mermaid.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

intranst said:


> One’s an extrovert, one’s an introvert. Or one matches well with INTJ and one matches well with ENTJ. Or one is a fairy and one is a mermaid.


which is fairy and which is mermaid?

I was always told I am both....











Visual typing?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Kintsugi said:


> which is fairy and which is mermaid?
> 
> I was always told I am both....
> 
> ...


Oh that’s mermaid hair for sure, which is a compliment. Yes, visual typing lol I type you as a mermaid.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

So yeah, either type could be fairy or mermaid, the point is you can’t be both at the same time.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

But what about a Fairy Mermaid?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Too much Ne?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

intranst said:


> One’s an extrovert, one’s an introvert. Or one matches well with INTJ and one matches well with ENTJ. Or one is a fairy and one is a mermaid.


Good thing these consultations are free lol


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

I personally consider myself a werewolf. #teamjacob


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

intranst said:


> I personally consider myself a werewolf. #teamjacob


Do you play the Sims? I fucking do. I will make you into a beautiful INFP werewolf


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Kintsugi said:


> Do you play the Sims? I fucking do. I will make you into a beautiful INFP werewolf


I do not, but thank you. Try not to make him too scary :4


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

intranst said:


> I do not, but thank you. Try not to make him too scary :4


When I remember, I am actually going to do this

A few question....

1. Favorite color? 

2. Good, bad, or neutral?

3. Redemption or Radical?

4. Leader or solo?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Kintsugi said:


> When I remember, I am actually going to do this
> 
> A few question....
> 
> ...


I like a nice stone blue.

Neutral leaning good.

Redemption.

Solo.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

intranst said:


> I like a nice stone blue.
> 
> Neutral leaning good.
> 
> ...


I love it!

What shall our werewolf be called? Needs a first and second name


----------

